

Google Circles - Show All (Except Ones I Don't Want) - mediaslave

Google Circles needs to allow users to select the circles in the feed that they want to see.<p>For example, I have the following circles:<p>News
Friends
Work
Family<p>I only want to see the 'News' Circle when I ask for it.<p>I want to see some checkbox along the side of the list that allows me to select the given ones that I want to see at any given time.<p>Most of the time this would be:<p>Friends
Work
Family<p>My 2 cents.
======
tokenadult
See

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2759385>

which addresses that point and more.

